# Bare Knuckle Aftermath or Blackhawk



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 15, 2012)

I am about to start a warmoth 7 string project, and also replace all my existing pickups, 6 and 7 string. I would like to get either a BKP Blackhawk, or an Aftermath. Ive watched plenty of youtube vids on each and love them both, but cannot find a good comparison between them. 

Please share your opinions between the two if you have any. Preferences, differences, sound clips, vids, anything would be a huge help!


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Dec 15, 2012)

It really depends on the sound you're going for. Aftermath's are a lot tighter and more defined in the mid frequency than the blackhawks, hence why everyone loves using them for "djent". Blackhawks are a bit smoother and more open, and I feel are more versatile.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 15, 2012)

Ahhh. My style is sort of a mix of old school metallica(....and justice), megadeth, killswitch engage, and SOME djent elements. I do like the really tight and punchiness. But also want my chords and cleans to be brilliant and smooth. My amp delivers fine on that front. 

But im currently using Dimarzio Crunchlabs in my 7s, and Emgs in my 6s. And im not very happy with either. I like the crunchlabs MUCH more than the Emgs, but they're still not good enough.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 15, 2012)

Heres one of my songs on 6 string, drop B for an example. Recorded with an ESP LTD EX400 with EMG 81/60
https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/a-great-divide


----------



## Whammy (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey man, I have some examples here https://soundcloud.com/thatsoundswhammy/sets/pickup-comparison-shootout

Both the pickups your looking for. My playing is a little off on the black hawk one but you get the idea.
Personally I think the black hawks will suit your style.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks sir Whammy! That was vury helpful! And damn that song was crazy. U are beasty


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd go with Aftermaths, but I play industrial/random metal (my other band is black metal) and the Aftermath is amazing in all elements.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 15, 2012)

For Metallica style music, go with the Blackhawks. The Aftermaths are supposed to be very tight and punchy, but sort of sterile, as to create that djenty progressive metal style sound. Although, if you're drop tuning very far, the Aftermaths' tight low end might help you out a lot. It all really depends on what kinda sound you're looking for, I guess.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 16, 2012)

For the sevenstring im tuned pretty low. Drop Ab. I was already kinda leaning towards the aftermath. But the blackhawk just looks so.......... sexy.


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 16, 2012)

I have an Aftermath in one of my guitars and its killer! I have the guitar tuned down to Drop G and its crazy tight and clear. I know alot of people say the Aftermaths can be quite sterile but I find it to be the most "All round pickup" I have. And I have EMG's, Seymour Duncans and Dimarzios in the rest of my guitars.

It can really be anything you want with the right EQ on your amp or whatever you're playing into. If i had the cash I'd put them in most of my guitars for sure.


----------



## Darkened (Dec 16, 2012)

I have an aftermath in my Horizon and the sound is very specific. Very selective and harsh. You can love it or hate it. Blackhawk is safer option. But if you can try afthermath I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds like i may be scientific about it........ Im thinkin Blackhawks in all the 6 strings, Aftermaths in the 7 strings.......


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 17, 2012)

Honestly, that sounds like a good idea. Might even wanna look into DiMarzio D-Activators for your 7. I hear they give Aftermaths a good run for their money.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 17, 2012)

I also heard that about the crunch labs. Which are really good i admit. But not tight enough. A little muddier than i like


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 17, 2012)

also i had a d'activator in a 6 string before. didnt really care for it. tried one before i went to EMGs. now im sick of EMGs. damn this never ending quest for tone!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd still try the DA7. I hear they're not a port to 7 strings, they're actually wired in a way that accepts the lower end well, even though it's similar to the 6. If you don't like it you can always turn around and sell it here for the same price, then hop to the Aftermaths.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 18, 2012)

Which of the two would be more suitable for a Gojira like sound in a LP?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 22, 2012)

Does your 'Beard Know Kung-Fu'? Check out this video to see if a Warpig in the neck and an Aftermath in the bridge does. Sorry posted this video twice already. Feeling like it could be getting long in the tooth. Trying to help out...

Kim Forbes of ONAN endorsed artist of Etherial Guitars. Warpig & Aftermath
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iIQeqTQEbo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

To even things out a bit, here's Nolly demonstrating the Blackhawk in Alnico V & Ceramic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qacdnnbe2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wakjob (Dec 22, 2012)

I've found the Aftermath and Crunchlab to be too closely related to make a say so tonally. AF is lower output and cleaner/more defined, but only slightly. They both have the same upper mid emphasis thing going on, love it or hate it.

And if you find the CL to be muddy on the lows, you need to divulge the rest of your rig to us. And which way you have the bar facing. Something doesn't add up... 

I've never tried the Blackhawk, but would like to. 

I played the D-activator years ago in a stock Ibanez Iceman, and I though it sounded bland/neutral.


----------



## shanike (Dec 22, 2012)

The Black Hawks have smoother upper mids and are brighter. The Aftermaths are more aggressive with thicker mids and will be darker.

I've put the Blackhawks into a 7-string with mahogany body + wenge top; Aftermaths into swamp ash body / maple neck guitar.

Lovin' the combination.

but yes, I find the Blackhawks a bit more versatile.
I've installed split coil for both of them, Blackhawks are a bit better with this (more output), but then, It's irrelevant if you're not going for split coil.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 22, 2012)

shanike said:


> The Black Hawks have smoother upper mids and are brighter. The Aftermaths are more aggressive with thicker mids and will be darker.



the extra brightness is exactly what i want! And my rig is an Engl E530 pre amp, and a peavey pv260 260 watt stereo power amp thru a small crate 4x12 cab loaded with WGS veteran 30s (celestion vintage 30s knockoffs). 

And the bar on my crunchlab is facing the neck. Which i had read before installing would have more clarity that way with a lower tuning


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Dec 22, 2012)

shanike said:


> The Black Hawks have smoother upper mids and are brighter. The Aftermaths are more aggressive with thicker mids and will be darker.
> 
> I've put the Blackhawks into a 7-string with mahogany body + wenge top; Aftermaths into swamp ash body / maple neck guitar.
> 
> ...


 I need to hear the split-coil Blackhawks! I was literally thinking about the possibility of doing that exact thing!


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm actually in the same boat as you... I'm looking for pickups to replace the stock ones in my RG7620 and had a good chat with the guy that owns The Axe Palace (his name escapes me, lol)... I think I'm pretty much sold on the Blackhawks for their versatility and the fact that Aftermaths will likely be overly dark in the basswood body of the 7620. What type of wood is the body going to be? (sorry if I missed it)


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 23, 2012)

Walnut. So pretty dark already


----------



## Whammy (Dec 23, 2012)

shanike said:


> The Black Hawks have smoother upper mids and are brighter. The Aftermaths are more aggressive with thicker mids and will be darker.



The Aftermath is not darker or brighter than the Blackhawk. The are roughly the same in terms of brightness.
I have examples of these pickups in the same basswood body with the exact same processing. So the only difference you are hearing is the pickup.

Judge for yourself...
Aftermath
BlackHawk



Toxic Dover said:


> I think I'm pretty much sold on the Blackhawks for their versatility and the fact that Aftermaths will likely be overly dark in the basswood body of the 7620.



As I said, I have a recording of an Aftermath in a basswood body. It is in no way dark. Even when compared to the exact same guitar with the same processing using a Blackhawk. Check above...


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the blackhawk sounds much more articulate. Brilliant. But do they make it in different colors or covers?


----------



## Whammy (Dec 23, 2012)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> But do they make it in different colors or covers?



No, it's because they don't use plastic like other pickups. They are housed in forbon which is a type of fibre board. The material doesn't color well and because of the shape and blades, covers aren't available.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahh that makes sense. Im just not too fond of black pickups. They do look amazing though


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Dec 23, 2012)

IMO D-act7 are like single coils compared to aftermaths. I have had both in my Ibanez XL 7. Warpigs C are nice as well.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd go with the aftermath. It is so percussive and has the sweetest pick attack. I love mine.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 25, 2012)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Ahh that makes sense. Im just not too fond of black pickups. They do look amazing though



For me the aesthetic value of the pickup does have an say on what you end up buying.
Sure you want an awesome sounding pickup that suits your style but if you don't like the look of it it's hard to justify paying money for it if it makes you feel like your guitar looks like ass.

You don't have to go with BKP's. I'd recommend trying again the DiMarzio D-Activator.

You did say...


METAL_WIZARD said:


> I also heard that about the crunch labs. Which are really good i admit. But not tight enough. A little muddier than i like


...it soundsd like you are looking for the D-Activator.
I know you tried it before but maybe your tastes have changed since then. If you're all out against it fair enough, but it is a great pickup that should suit your style.

I'd recommend against the aftermath for two reasons...
1) It's a very very unforgiving pickup, sloppy playing sounds sloppy. I'm not saying you're a bad player, nor am I saying that having an unforgiving pickup is a bad thing. But to me it's a pickup with a particular style in mind (single note stuff - low or high, slow or fast). It's pick attack is great. But start to play chords and other pickups put it to shame.
I've recorded a few different guitarists with one of my guitars loaded with an Aftermath and it choked their playing style.
2) For the limited sound of the pickup it's fairly overrated. Of all the pickups I've tried it's been the one that I been the most disappointed with. Considering the price of it that's not a good thing.
A lot of other people have nothing but praise for it. Maybe it suits them perfectly or maybe they don't want to admit that an expensive pickup they bought isn't what they had hoped for.


DiMarzio's will cost you a fraction of what a BKP will being in the States.
Plus you can get them in different colors easily enough.




heilarkyguitar said:


> IMO D-act7 are like single coils compared to aftermaths. I have had both in my Ibanez XL 7.



I've got to strongly disagree with that statement.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 26, 2012)

Whammy said:


> You don't have to go with BKP's. I'd recommend trying again the DiMarzio D-Activator.



could you tell me if either of those pickups would suit this style of playing?
recorded with my rig i spoke of earlier and my IBANEZ AX7221 with a dimarzio crunch lab (bar facing neck).

https://soundcloud.com/tera-vega/parellels-and-abstracts-w-bass


----------



## Whammy (Dec 26, 2012)

By the way, cool music 

If you go DiMarzio then the D-Activator is for you.
If BKP then the Blackhawk over the Aftermath is a better option.
The BKP Holydiver is also another option to look at. Haven't tried it myself though but check it out.


----------



## NovaReaper (Dec 26, 2012)

here's a raw clip of my aftermaths I just recorded:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13399338/distintegrated riff1.mp3
it really nails that ethereal early 90s scandinavian metal tone, if that's what you're into.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Whammy! 



NovaReaper said:


> here's a raw clip of my aftermaths I just recorded:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13399338/distintegrated riff1.mp3
> it really nails that ethereal early 90s scandinavian metal tone, if that's what you're into.



and that sounds pretty close to the sound i want. love the aftermaths that ive been hearing. its really hard to come across a guitar with them installed here so i never get a chance to test em first. but love what ive been finding online!

and thanks for all the info! i think im gonna go with the blackhawk. loving it more and more everytime i see/hear it.


----------



## shanike (Dec 26, 2012)

Ben French directly from BKP said that thing about Blackhawks being brighter. I can't compare because I have them in 2 very different guitars, but I've matched them according to his words - so I've put blackhawks (allegedly brighter) to a mahogany body guitar and aftermaths (darker) into an ash body / maple neck guitar.
they make those guitars nicely balanced, and that's what I'm always after.

consider what woods you have at hand, not how they look, nor how they sound in other people's guitars.


----------



## CharliePark (Dec 27, 2012)

^^He said the same thing to me, that a thicker and darker alternative to blackhawks would be the ceramic nailbomb or aftermaths.


----------

